# Wrapping round bales



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

I'm researching opinions/thoughts on wrapping round bales of almost dry hay.

Here is my situation: in Michigan it seems the weather person(s) are not always very accurate. They will say no rain for 3 days, you cut, ted and rake. The day you finish raking (even though they weren't calling for rain when you went out to rake), here comes the rain clouds. Hay is north of say 25-30% moisture yet, too high to effectively use juice/acid/crop saver (what ever you want to call it). And there goes some of the feed value, as the liquid sunshine falls. :angry:


I'm wondering has anyone ever baled/wrapped hay at this moisture (20-35%)? 
Any tip/tricks that you would like to share? Success or un-successful story(ies)? 
What is the longest you have waited to wrap (I'm a one man band, so following the baler is slightly out of the question)? 
Have you wrapped right after good rain (say 1" of liquid sunshine)?

Rational: thinking of getting a single RB wrapper for this occasion, seems un-rained on hay would be better feed value for my cows IF (big little word) I can bale/wrap BEFORE it gets washed (one or more times).

I know that you can wrap 55-60% hay and it seems to make some really good cow food. I'm more interested in 'saving' some feed value on hay that originally is targeted towards dry ss bales and the weather doesn't cooperate very well.

I'm also aware of tube wrapping being cheaper, but I'm most likely going the individual wrapping method. Big reason, I would not be feeding fast enough from a tube and some years I might only wrap 25-50 bales (hopefully none would be ideal ).

Got my eye on a wrapper, just need the knowledge on the process/experience.

I have guys that do haylage (55-60%) in the area, but no one with experience of lower moisture hay (both tube and individual wrapped bales). I really appreciate the knowledge/insight that the folks here on HT, it helps my decision making process immensely.

TIA

Larry


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

I just opened a tube (yeah, I still favor a tube for feeding your own animals regardless of how few you're doing) of oats that was less than 30%. It looks just the way it did the day we wrapped it which is preferable to me over it ensiling because I don't want to be yanking my cows back and forth between dry hay and acidic feed.

I wouldn't worry too much about wrapping bales that were just rained on as most of it will shed and it's still better than the alternative.


----------



## Northeast PA hay and beef (Jan 29, 2017)

It will not be perfect but we have done it and had it come out nicely. It will have a little mold on outside of bale, but minimal. Our cows like it , st least alot better than rained on hay.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

8350HiTech said:


> I don't want to be yanking my cows back and forth between dry hay and acidic feed.


I didn't think of this, is it possible to feed both at same time? Say I only end up with 25% of my hay needs wrapped, can I feed 1 wrapped bale, along with 3 regular bales? Or do you need to ease them into one type, then to the other as supplies determine?

Larry


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

r82230 said:


> I didn't think of this, is it possible to feed both at same time? Say I only end up with 25% of my hay needs wrapped, can I feed 1 wrapped bale, along with 3 regular bales? Or do you need to ease them into one type, then to the other as supplies determine?
> 
> Larry


I currently have two J&L feeders in use so that I can have one for each. I know they'll eat the oats first so once they empty that I'll wait for them to empty the dry hay feeder before I refill. I may switch to a two oats for one dry hay because I have lots of the oats and dry hay value here is quite high.


----------



## Trotwood2955 (Sep 4, 2012)

There is a difference in wrapping hay that is rained on before baling and hay that is baled but rained on before wrapping. Wasn't sure which you meant. Rain before baling will likely decrease quality just like dry hay but may still wrap ok. Hay rained on after baling just try to let dry off some before wrapping if possible. I've wrapped some in light rain before though and turned out ok.

Most that we wrap is more towards the 25-35% range than the 50-60% range. Seems to turn out fine and less weight to handle. We try to wrap as soon as possible, usually within a few hours of baling. We have our own wrapper now. Used to wait at least 12 (and usually more) on custom wrapper and quality suffered. If you are less than 12 hours you should be ok. Just use plenty of plastic. I'm a big believer in don't scrimp on plastic layers. And keep the bales as tight as possible = less air to ensile better.

We have an in-line wrapper as it's so much faster wrapping (just me and my wife doing all the haying) but for the amounts you mention a single wrapper sounds fine. If you ever end up doing more they hold their value well and could always sell and move to an in-line.


----------



## Trotwood2955 (Sep 4, 2012)

Also forgot to ad that we feed wet and dry hay together when at all practicable. So if a group gets two bales a day they get one of each. We unroll most of our hay. Sure, they will usually lick up the baleage first but then go back and finish the dry of you have your total amounts about right. At times a group may get only baleage but we do try to mix it. Usually the biggest issue is when you run out of baleage for the winter and only left with dry hay (we usually bale more dry than wet). Usually the cows aren’t too happy at that point...


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

I wrapped and sold hay that was dry then rained on. I was told it was good and they kept coming back to buy it. This year I baled and wrapped 1st cutting in Sept. I would guess it's border line 25% and currently feeding it out and its keeping.

For one of my customers I wrapped hay 4 days after baling due ti his wrapper quitting and could not get it fixed. Got the report that it is good as I wanted to know for my reference.

The moral of the story 99% of what is wrapped "properly" will keep if you can't bale as dry.

I'm a single bale wrapper because of no animals and needed to sell the hay at time of purchase, now I need a inline for myself and use the single for sales. Not looking forward to the amount of wrapping in the upcoming years.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

*There is a difference in wrapping hay that is rained on before baling and hay that is baled but rained on before wrapping. Wasn't sure which you meant.*

I was thinking of wrapping before/during/after rain (thinking of what the chances were of getting it all wrapped before the rain). The idea is to 'save' some quality by baling before the liquid sunshine arrives, then getting them wrapped ASAP.

*Most that we wrap is more towards the 25-35% range than the 50-60% range. Seems to turn out fine and less weight to handle. We try to wrap as soon as possible, usually within a few hours of baling. We have our own wrapper now. Used to wait at least 12 (and usually more) on custom wrapper and quality suffered. If you are less than 12 hours you should be ok. Just use plenty of plastic. I'm a big believer in don't scrimp on plastic layers. And keep the bales as tight as possible = less air to ensile better.*

Perfect answer, 25-35% moisture would probably be where I would be sitting, when the weather forecast changed. Getting them wrapped within a few hours, could be done (most of the time, being I could wrap after dark).

Larry


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

IH 1586 said:


> I wrapped and sold hay that was dry then rained on. I was told it was good and they kept coming back to buy it. This year I baled and wrapped 1st cutting in Sept. I would guess it's border line 25% and currently feeding it out and its keeping.
> 
> For one of my customers I wrapped hay 4 days after baling due ti his wrapper quitting and could not get it fixed. Got the report that it is good as I wanted to know for my reference.
> 
> ...


4 days!!!, this is music to my ears. All I can say is THANKS a billion (ok, a trillion, seems a billion isn't much to some these days ). Plus I didn't think of the possibly of selling wrapped hay :huh:.

I think it was Mike (Vol), who said one time about having 'tools' to make hay. Some tools might be more valuable than others, but you don't have the tool...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; . Now, I just need to work on the banker (better half) a little more <_<.

Larry

PS thanks HITech & Trot, for the heads up on feeding too.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

We did exactly what you are wondering about. My brother had 80 acres of 4th cutting alfalfa that was at 30% +/-moisture. It was at the end of the day and the weather looked poor for the next day. He wanted dry hay so I baled about half of it with the big square baler using its preservative applicator. The rest we baled with my 5 foot wide round baler in about 5 foot dia bales, no preservative or anything, and wrapped them with a tube line wrapper the next morning. My brother hasn't started feeding them yet. I will try to revisit this thread when we do to post the results.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

UP here in this climate if I waited 4 days to wrap bales they would be garbage before wrapping. When feeding I can tell the difference in a bale that was wrapped the same day and a bale that was wrapped the following day there is more mold and dust, also smells different.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

r82230 said:


> 4 days!!!, this is music to my ears. All I can say is THANKS a billion (ok, a trillion, seems a billion isn't much to some these days ). Plus I didn't think of the possibly of selling wrapped hay :huh:.
> 
> I think it was Mike (Vol), who said one time about having 'tools' to make hay. Some tools might be more valuable than others, but you don't have the tool...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; . Now, I just need to work on the banker (better half) a little more <_<.
> 
> ...


Don't make a habit of it. lol


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

chevytaHOE5674 said:


> UP here in this climate if I waited 4 days to wrap bales they would be garbage before wrapping. When feeding I can tell the difference in a bale that was wrapped the same day and a bale that was wrapped the following day there is more mold and dust, also smells different.


They were smelling little rank when I wrapped. He said there was a difference BUT the feed wasn't wasted. It was his call not mine. I personally would not recommend nor would I do it on purpose but sh&^ happens.


----------



## Uphayman (Oct 31, 2014)

Have been feeding wrapped OG/ alfalfa, made end of October. Guessed it to be 50% moisture. Think it is closer to 65+%. Wrapped immediately with inline wrapper. Zero mold. Smells great, calves love it. Took a sample this morning hoping to need less concentrate in the ration. First attempt at making baleage. I can see where this would be an option for baling nurse crop oats........something I've never had success getting it to dry enough to make decent feed.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Uphayman said:


> img=https://www.haytalk.com/forums/public/style_images/master/attachicon.gif]IMG_0190.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Upman, looks like you are lacking a little white stuff in the background. I thought you would have a couple of feet by now.

Larry


----------



## Uphayman (Oct 31, 2014)

Larry: was just about thigh deep a week ago. Then a couple days of climate change and 2"+ of rain........ now at shin deep. Manageable. Was tough field spreading for a few weeks. Ponding in hay fields brings concerns. Looks like some systems coming through (Snodgrass), so expect more soon. Winter is just getting going.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Couple of more questions came to mind:

Are those who are wrapping:


Are you using a 'silage special' with the lower moisture level hay (20-30%)?
If making a smaller bale, is it 75% of max? 
And for those making the 55% stuff, would I necessarily need a silage special?

Gear gave me another idea (I know dangerous area on my part :huh, this year I had some 4th (and 5th) cutting, I could have taken after the first hard freeze and made some cow balage and didn't.

Might just have enough ammo to talk the banker into this purchase yet, (heads up, she is getting wise to me spending time on HT though. )

TIA

Larry


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Larry, I baled 30-35% alfalfa with a non silage special NH 560. I set the bale size to about 3/4 of normal, ran the pressure at 1500 psi which is a little higher than I normally run and also ran a gear or two slower than normal to promote tighter bale formation. The baler didn’t seem to be bothered by the least.


----------



## Trotwood2955 (Sep 4, 2012)

I run a NH 7060 dry hay baler and a NH 644 prior to that. Neither are silage special. While most I do is probably 25-45% I’ve done wetter at times, though you definitely have to pay more attention. Overall I’ve gotten along fine. Also only do 2-300 baleage a year. If I was doing more or lots wetter I’d probably be looking to upgrade to a silage special. But they certainly aren’t needed to make good baleage IMO. In dry hay I make a full 4x5 with pressure to the max. For baleage I usually make a 4.5x5 and may back off pressure some but not much. Better to limit bale size to control the weight than loosening up the pressure. The tighter the bale, the less oxygen in the bale, and generally higher the quality.


----------



## Trotwood2955 (Sep 4, 2012)

Edit: I usually make a 4x4.5 when doing baleage. But have done 4x5 and been fine. Baler just tends to groan a little more if really wet. So not worth the extra strain to me to make full size.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Opened up the first of our baleage bales today. Looks nice. 100% alfalfa, monitor showed 30-34 percent when baling, lab test showed 30%. I did see one small spot of mold.


----------



## haydust (Mar 2, 2019)

This year was the first year we have ever wrapped a bale. We were prepared because I had a gut feeling it was going to be the only way to get 1st cutting up. We wrapped about 800 bales by the years end. Everything, alf alfa, Grass, millet, sorghum, little patch of oats, multiple cuttings of it all from 18-80% moisture. Every bale turned out great in its own way, less than 30% stayed green just like the day we baled it, over that it turned to baleage/silage. Cows ate every wet bale we served them like it was candy. The best was the 25-30% bales because we sell most of our hay. customers loved them, they tested high and bright green. We wrapped most of it with an Tubline Individual wrapper, minimum of 6 layers most had 8. I loved having the wrapper around, it takes the stress off putting up hay. If its not dry enough we didn't care, we baled, wrapped and stacked. We wrapped everything within 24 hours. When its hot in the summer I would try and get it done within 12. This fall it was only 60-70 degrees so we had more time. The cost seems high but your baling more bales because of less loss. producers don't realize the loss at 16% hay vs 25%. Its drastic.

Key Points.

-If we didn't sell hay we would wrap everything and probably not even put up dry hay. Everyone thinking cows need fully 'dry' hay needs to educate themselves. Its simply not true.

-Plenty of wrap, shoot for 8 layers with mono film, the new 5 layer stuff you can do 3-5. Either way don't try and save money on wrap.

-Test every cutting, hay probe is cheap and every cutting is different.

-We increased production by about 20% off the same acres because it almost takes the weather factor out, added an extra cutting.

-They are Heavy! My skid steer doesn't like them

-Buy end caps for inline wrapping, we didn't and it was a mess our first row. We individually wrapped most of ours.

-Cost of wrap and wrapper was about $10/bale

- be prepared to wrap all night, fix your lights, install LED's before the season

-not all mold is bad mold

hope this helps.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

haydust said:


> -Buy end caps for inline wrapping, we didn't and it was a mess our first row. We individually wrapped most of ours.


Customer I bale for reuses bales for end caps. Gets close to 5 years or so out of them before they fall apart.


----------

